# Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval• PLANTED



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2012)

Whaaaa heeyyyyyyy

Decided it was about that time I set up a tank again, it's been way to long!

Tank is a 30l fluval ebi number with 2x11w lights, hopefully I'll win the ehiem ecco 2234 I'm bidding on, so flow will be 20x,600lph ...i think :S 

Really not sure on substrate at the moment, I was thinking decorative sand area out front but may start a moss carpet and then if I'm not cool with it I can remove it easy enough n just have sand.

I DOOOOO however want some high tech plants at the mid/back groud so might grab a 3l bag or aquasoil, the ammonia spike should sort out the filter with all the goodies it need to do teh biz. Plants like P.helferi some b.japonica and the one that looks like japonica but ts really tall with some crimps randomly on the leaves :/ can't remeber the name. 

Wood, rocks and moss obvvvvvvvvvviously 

Going to do a custom cabinet I think, and custom inlet outlet for filter.

I'll upload a pic of the bare tank an wood I have layer tonight


----------



## Kristoph91 (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

That's an AWFUL lot of turnover. 10x is usually more than enough!


----------



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

In my experience 10x is ok, I'd rather have the flow there and decrease with taps


----------



## Antipofish (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

The 2234 wont be too much, and you wont get 600lph out of it anyway, thats the rating without restriction of media inside.  Even if you do think its too much when you set it up you can enlarge the spraybar hole size to reduce velocity.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Aug 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Yeah well I'll have it packs with media, also the tank is really dominated by a Large but of redmoor so roots will diffuse some of the flow.

Just got some sand  so promise pics will be up soon

ALSOOOOO 1hr left on the filter  so far I'm winning at 11quid!!!


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Been a while while since I been back to this journal, mostly due to how slowly I've been getting all the kit together.

Now it's here ill be updating tons more.

So what's changed?

Added a 600lph hob from fleabay, only cost a fiver new!
4kg of fluval shrimp stratum stuff
Co2 bits I got from TankScape  
Reg from old set up and FE from ebay for £15.00. Wood and rocks are new as old. 

Ordered some plants from The Green Machine. Great selection to choose from but stuck to a budget but will be purchasing some more via members of the forum over weekend.

Ill find my plant list and post up in a min.....currently on a sunbed haha


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Plant list  
1×Myriophyllum mattogrossense	
1×Rotala sp.'green'
3×Tropica 1-2-GrowEleocharissp.'mini'	

Hoping to get a bit of Crypt brown and hygropilla from another member.

Setting up FE soon so pics to follow tonight


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

A couple of pics pre planting with 1st co2 run







Next thing to buy... Back ground ASAP!! Cannot stand seeing bits behind tanks.

Also thinking of upping the light to 18w


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Nice mate see what you mean about the background are you sure you need more light with co2 running


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Well I don't NEED it I just really want my  hairgrass to carpet out nice and low. I've had 18 over 20L and had no probs

Did u get my PM?


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I personally think your lighting is fine if your running co2? Co2 is the true grower, not lighting. Scape looks pretty cool. Would be interesting to see how you arrange flora  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (5 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Ahhhh I no I no haha

I reeeeally like the idea of adding more light...but like a wise rapper once said
Mo' light Mo' problems

Or was it B****s... :/


Anyways yeh ill get the 11 a go as I know If ceg catches hold of me spouting of about wanting more light he may kill me


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Ha! If think an 18w will be fine with co2 but I'm saying there is no need wanting more as what u have is suitable. My friend has a 18w arc pod on a 30l and he is finding it fine

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (5 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I've been offered one via PM so if price is right ill get it and sell my 11 to fund it.

wonder how much a new bulb is, the one I may be getting is a year old so could do with a new bulb I recon.


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Yeah that's old! 
Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Getting a bit of crud on the wood, doing daily w/c, cleaning it off and dosing easy carbo to try rid it but no luck just keeps returning. 





Plants should be here tomorrow 
Will plant up in the evening, really want to get a couple amano shrimp in there to clear up wood tho before it gets all over the plants.

We shall see can't ways


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I'm unsure about amanos but be careful with liquid carbon and shrimp. I was overdosing for the sake of my flora and killed about 15 cherries in about 3 days   just a heads up Mate, I'm sure if u dose less than the guided amount you should be ok. Or use co2 injection instead to be safe  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Great setup mate, glad to see you've put the tank to good use.

Id plant up some nice stems at the back and bring it down in plant side around the back and left edge, maybe some crypts? Then into a nice carpet along the front of Eleocharis(sp. mini).

That overhanging 'root' on the right ham side will look particularly effective once the grass grows underneath. 

My mini is just starting to spread and really looks fantastic once it goes. Until you get it going, just stick with it!

As jack points out, liquid carbon can creep up on you. Use it carefully.

Keep up the good work, 

N


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Great setup mate, glad to see you've put the tank to good use.
> 
> Id plant up some nice stems at the back and bring it down in plant side around the back and left edge, maybe some crypts? Then into a nice carpet along the front of Eleocharis(sp. mini).
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I'm planting 
Plants didn't arrive today so another night of waiting haha, then Friday night in date night haha so will be in waggamammas then out for drinks.

I'm going to have a fair bit of moss around front base of wood and let it go wild haha.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Wagga mamas? Where on earth is that?


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Lakeside essex! There's a few dotted about, Japanese food... YUUUUM


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Haha. You ever caught a glimpse of the 'ToWIE' lot then?


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Haha yeh I have, my dad was quite good mates with mick. I see arg Tom p and kirk in Brentwood a little.

I reaaaallllly hope plants arrive tomoz and I get an hour free to plant plant up.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

No plants  TGM told me they where dispatched Tuesday so was hoping they would be here today.

Hopefully they arrive tomorrow or they probably won't be worth saving due to weather


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

thats unfortunate  its worrying that they would of been in the post for 4 days ?


----------



## Ady34 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Blooming Christmas post!


----------



## nduli (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Like the wood, adds some real depth. Looking to see how this one develops.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Is a bit worrying  hope there ok

Duli- yh wood is great, it was in a display tank at LFS asson as they took tank down I bought it  I was planing of having it mossed up but think its too go to hide under moss haha!


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

What do you guys think of adding this 




I really like them  why else would I need? Do they come with the switching gear? Or controllers? How so they attach to the tank? Would it be enough light?

Also just bought a APS 600lph hob as my flow was OK but I'm a  flow GEEK!!


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I was just looking at these! There about 60-65 quid so not too bad... But I couldn't work out how I would fit it to the tank?...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				jack-rythm said:
			
		

> I was just looking at these! There about 60-65 quid so not too bad... But I couldn't work out how I would fit it to the tank?...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


 
Don't you dare say I don't help you out 

Look here


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> jack-rythm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whitey your inline to be next mod surely!! Haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Ha your always there to rescue me nath  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

So that's a total of about 80-90 quid.. Will have to see about that  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Well worth it. Maybe a Xmas pressure for myself if I have a little left over haha.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

You only need ONE bracket with the 400 tile, as it fits directly into it. 

Obviously you could get the two and some MMS rail if you wanted it a certain distance from the front / back.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Double post


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Do you need a controller? Are they dimmable from a pin on the actual lighting unit?
> 
> Do you think one of those tiles is 'high tech' standard for a 30l ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Well to dim it you'll need a controller, but I'd worry about that later. The dimming is controlled by means of + and - buttons with a mode function to set times and dimming period Etc.

I personally have never had a 400 tile,so cannot comment on things such as brightness, but the 1000ND is extremely bright


----------



## wazuck (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				jack-rythm said:
			
		

> So that's a total of about 80-90 quid.. Will have to see about that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



You know I've got that kit laying around if you want to see what it's like


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

u got the whole thing? u using mate? ill come over drop your glass off soon so ill check it out


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Fun fun fun

Asked TGM where my parcel was and was given a Royal Mail number and told to check with them.... 
Had a look and all I can find out is 'its in sorting' tbh I'm pretty fckd off. 

May aswell sen them straight back when I receive them as I doubt they'll survive until Monday that's almost a week in the post


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

That's extremely bad times!


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I did pay over weekend as hoped parcel would be sent out Monday. Still can't blame TGM completely as it was posted 1st class Tuesday. So should really be here by Friday. 

Where do I stand with this? If it turns up all mushed?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

send them back to TGM and they should claim from royal mail.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Yeah, as Iain states its RMs fault! TGM will understand.


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Hi, 
Shame about your plants. Hope you get them sorted soon. 

I've got the MiniLED 400 over a Dennerle 60l Cube. I use the controller and have it at 50% power. Any more and I get algae on the glass. This is with CO2 and EI dosing. I saw some PAR readings somewhere on plantedtank.net and they weren't too high. It's on one of the graphs here: -

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

However, most of the plants I've tried grow well. I couldn't grow HC but that may have been CO2-related...

So all said and done I think it's a nice 'taster' for LED lighting if you fancy splashing out.

P


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

So do you think the mini 400d without a controller could be a tad over kill on a 30l? 
They so a smaller one thats jut a clip on, would that be better, Im doing co2 and tropica ferts but if your getting algae on a 60 then that's pretty strong.


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

this is interesting, im thinking this for a 450mm cube. im assuming it will be ok. ill have to test it i guess :


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Good info here: -
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDLights.html

They recommend a maximum volume of 50 litres and a maximum light spread of 38 centimeters/15 inches. With the controller, a 30cm cube shouldn't be a problem. I think my algae issues at higher intensities could be due to not enough CO2. (I've tried raising it but I'm really wary of gassing my fish!)

I'm not sure about a 45cm cube but I guess as long you don't plant much at the sides it should be OK. I think a Grobeam 1000ND is better for that size of tank but mounting one could be tricky.


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Been offered the whole set up of a 1000nd unit with rails from Chris but don't know if I have the cash.. Maybe I can raise the 400 mini to allow the wider spread?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Palm Tree (9 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Why not go for a simple option ? Ikea lamp - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40370283/ and a 12w or 9w E27 led bulb off ebay, you can get 2 12w bulbs for around £6 so should come in at around £10.


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I have had lamps for my walstads and although they work it's time I invested in something with a bit more quality I think  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



			
				Palm Tree said:
			
		

> Why not go for a simple option ? Ikea lamp - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40370283/ and a 12w or 9w E27 led bulb off ebay, you can get 2 12w bulbs for around £6 so should come in at around £10.



Cheers for the link, that is really cheap how good are those bulbs? 

I would like something a bit more 'meant for the job' but I think it's a bit of a rip when you add in the price of a controller. 

On a different note, since adding the substrate a couple weeks back I noticed a small seed around the front, I was going to remove when I planted up, it had sent out a little shoot and then I hadn't looked at all for a few days. then came home late last night to see this 




I don't know if u can see but there is a little bit of greenery between the root and the pip/seed thingy.

It's definitely  growing...strange haha


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*



No show on the plants once again. Spoke to Royal Mail and was told the parcel wasn't sent track and trace so only info I was given was the day it was sent and where from. However due to it taking more that 3 days I can make a claim. Royal Mail also said it would be a claim between the sender and RM, TGM in the initial email said any further contact would be between me and RM. 

I've sent TGM a email this morning asking that even if the plants arrive in full health that I would like to be refunded the postage, pretty standard thing I would have thought in this situation and then they can talk to RM about getting there £ back.

If they turn up half foocked I'd hope TGM would offer replacements and send them out on the quick.

Hope so anyway


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Ok parcel has arrived will post pics in the next half hour of how there looking.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

This is what I opened up  









Ill send em over to TGM and see what they have to say, im sure they'll understand as they have that how best plats Yourll buy kinda thing and I've seen just as good at p&h


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

sh*t sorry to see mate. it will get sorted pretty fast though


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Yeah TGM are the best around, and it's not there fault entirely, possible could of been les crammed together but the postage is what's done them.

Ill email the pics over to them hopefully they'll sort something and then take it up with RM. I've had plants and stuff fr tem many times and all has been excellent.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

thats a shame mate, hope you get it sorted and get this tank planted!


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Only 1 pot of hairgrass and I've nearly got a carpet haha! It'll be impossible to get one more in let alone 2!!!


----------



## Palm Tree (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I'm waiting for those bulbs to arrive and they're replacing 2 20w cfl bulbs, as far as im aware with led's you only need half the wattage of cfl so should be ok. I think I may try one over my flora aswell just for the sake of it.
What plants are you going for in the bakground?
Also why did you decide not to dry start? I had success growing Hairgrass in my flora using the dry start, I had a full thick carpet of it, it looked so nice I didn't even fill it up. Anyway this is gonna look real nice when its filled in, I can tell


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Let me know how you get on with those bulbs, could be on to a winner. 

I listed the background plants a page back and ive forgotten already haha. Ill be uploading a pic really soon anyways.

I don't dry start because its not a huge space and I could afore the extra couple pots. Plus I reeealllllly wanna get some shrimps in ASAP?!!


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

Planting went well here are the pics






Looks a little scrappy at the moment but it the flesh it looks the part 

Tons of java moss to get nice and thick ad entangled around wood 2 mossy branches for good measure too.

Space on the right is for blyxa.j but thinking I might sell it on and get some staurygoune ( hoffiric spelling) haha.


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Dec 2012)

*Re: Lè Nano journal •30l Fluval•*

I have the 400 tile on my 27l P@H tank but do have it quite high above the tank (check second link in my sig, p10, for photo). Avoid the mountaray if you can mate. Bought it with the light and I have yet to come across an uglier lump of plastic. I have no idea what TMC were thinking of. The light though is top. Without a controller it might be too strong unless you mount quite high.


----------



## Palm Tree (11 Dec 2012)

Oh ok I found the plant list, myriophyllum mattogrossense goes amazingly well with hairgrass in my opinion, I have it in my 2 ft tank and it looks the part, so does hydrocotyle.
Those shrimp are gonna love you for those moss branches, what shrimp are you thinking of getting?


----------



## nayr88 (11 Dec 2012)

I just wants something hardy so will most likely stick to cherries. Is there a huge difference between them and sakuras? I've kept both but wasn't sure if that's just a name for high grade cherries. 

@hotwield Im really not sure if I can spend that amount in it! Haha, how much are controllers??


----------



## nduli (11 Dec 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> I just wants something hardy so will most likely stick to cherries. Is there a huge difference between them and sakuras? I've kept both but wasn't sure if that's just a name for high grade cherries.
> 
> @hotwield Im really not sure if I can spend that amount in it! Haha, how much are controllers??



Yep Sakura is the name for high grade cherries. Fire red's being top of the tree. If you can find some try and get Sakura in they look far better than the bog standard cherries.


----------



## nayr88 (11 Dec 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Dec 2012)

They're shut Monday. Maybe expect a reply tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## nayr88 (12 Dec 2012)

Just got if the phone to James over at TGM had a good chat and he has offered to send me out a plant of my choice (from tropica potted) with my next order as a good will gesture.  

Top guys. I did say I was only seeing if I could get some postage back. 

Really happy with the service as it was completely out of there hands.

Thanks James and all at TGM


----------



## nayr88 (13 Dec 2012)

The tmc 400 tile....does the controller act as a timer also? And do I have to get one specific for the tile or do they make one controller to work all tiles.


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Dec 2012)

You just need the normal controller (About £65-75). It acts as a timer and it is easy to program intensity, timing, ramping-up and ramping down.

There is a really expensive multicontroller that can control 8 tiles, and a 'power' controller that doesn't add much functionality apart from a 'storm' feature.

P


----------



## nayr88 (14 Dec 2012)

Ahh ok cheers for that.

I seem to only be able to find the light from one place the stand from another and the controller from ebay haha.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Dec 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Ahh ok cheers for that.
> 
> I seem to only be able to find the light from one place the stand from another and the controller from ebay haha.



If you don't want to have the ramping feature, a simple 'timer switch' would turn the light on and off at full intensity 

Until you sort cash for controller!


----------



## nayr88 (14 Dec 2012)

It's the intensity I'm worried about... ?


----------



## jojouk (16 Dec 2012)

love that hardscape


----------



## nayr88 (17 Dec 2012)

jojouk said:
			
		

> love that hardscape



Cheers jojo, I wanted the wood for ages! It was used in a display at my LFS and as soon as the display was taken down I snapped it up.

Here's a FTS just before lights out. 



Just a quick shot, id disturbed some bits stuck to inlet which is why there are a few bits of plant floating about.

The MM has showed the most improvement. It closes by the end of the photo period. 



It kind of clamps up.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Dec 2012)

Hey Ryan,
Looking well mate, Stick with that carpet though. It'll take a while to get going, but mines just beginning to take off and I love it. Mine looked ugly for a while until it filled out to what it's like now :





You'll reap the rewards with a little patience.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Dec 2012)

Cheers, I'm not in a huge rush so it can take as long as need be to look good. 
I normally use Glosso but its like a weed once its taken off, plus I wanted to try something different to my norm.

Did u trim it much or leave it alone? I'm doing a w/c tonight and I'm tempted to try the same thing I do with my Glosso which is keep right on it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Dec 2012)

I trimmed the roots short when planting, but since then I haven't trimmed at all. I appreciate the look too much


----------



## nayr88 (18 Dec 2012)

Fair enough, I gave it a harsh trimming last night, will report back if it was a wise move or not soon enough. 

*fingers crossed*
Here's a cleaner shot if how's it looking today.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Dec 2012)

LET THE BE LIFE!! 

I finally have something visibly living in my tank now other than plants! SHRIMP!!

I picked them up from a little pet shop in lakeside shopping centre. They are kept in a display  fluval ebi tank.
6 for £7!!! 
So I got myself 12 and the guy chucked in a huge bit of leaf litter they had in the tank. There not sakuras or deep red but there decent colour and especially for the price, most in the shop where pregnant and a few I bagged where busting with eggs.
I still spent the best part of 3 hours acclimatising them as I really didn't want to loose any especially not the preggo ones, Im going to leave co2 and lighting of for best part of today.










As you can see they aren't the reddest of the red but they had only just been introduced, so hopefully they get a bit more colour.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Dec 2012)

Cool! looks well. When my fire reds have a batch ill send you some if you cover the postage mate


----------



## nayr88 (20 Dec 2012)

That would be cracking and of course I would, there's some sakuras in a shop locally I was going to buy 5 and try and bring the colour and standard up.
In theory that sounds like it would work but I'm not too sure if it works in practice haha!
I was thinking of moving lesser coloured folk into a bowl tank and keeping the nice red ones in here. I'm sure it would take the best part of a year to make a reall difference though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Dec 2012)

Well if they mate with a stronger coloured specimen, itll more or less be instantaneously increased, but you'll never get up to a real deep colour without having fire reds or at very least sakuras.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Dec 2012)

Oh sweeeeet sounds good them. Your fire reds are very very red too  let me know when you have done spare and what the damage is.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Dec 2012)

After a good 24hours in the tank and Im really happy with how they've coloured up, especially for a £1.20 shrimp


----------



## nayr88 (26 Dec 2012)

Little update.

Added some new guys to the clean up crew.
1 x amano shrimp
1 x horned nerite  
1 x assassin snail

All that for around £10 from P@H , was really impressed by the service aswell I was asked plenty of questions and the women asking wasn't just script reading she did seen to know what to ask.

The snails are hiding ATM so here's some tank and shrimp shots


----------



## tim (26 Dec 2012)

Nice mate won't the assassin snail kill the nerite ?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Dec 2012)

I'm also worried the assassin snail will kill shrimplets too? Is this right?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Dec 2012)

Its been well documented that they do, although I've never had assassins myself.


----------



## tim (26 Dec 2012)

That's worth knowing cheers nath got a few that came with the tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Dec 2012)

Sorry Tim, I was referring to shrimplets.
Im unsure about Nerites, wouldn't like to risk though.


----------



## tim (26 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Sorry Tim, I was referring to shrimplets.
> Im unsure about Nerites, wouldn't like to risk though.


yeah I got that mate was thinking of adding cherries to the tank


----------



## nayr88 (26 Dec 2012)

Ahh that's a shame. I may have to remove the assassin snail then. Ie notices a few shrimplets about, so you think they have the stomach for a whole batch  

He had a go at the nerite but the nerite was fine just climbed over its shell and carried on its way.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Dec 2012)

Things are going really well with this tank. It's so easy I you stick to the basics! At least 10x turn over with good uniform flow. Clean water and plenty of ferts and co2.
I think a must have aswell are timers for co2 and lights.
Consistency is the key!

Anywayyyyy enough preaching, I had a looking look around the tank for shrimplets and have counted 12, one of the original shrimp look ready to burst with eggs aswell


----------



## Arana (29 Dec 2012)

looking good mate


----------



## nayr88 (30 Dec 2012)

Spot the shrimplet 

Noticing them getting more and more confident each day. There's easily a dozen in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (30 Dec 2012)

I see it it's almost right in the center of the frame at the corner between the glass and the substrate.

That's great to have your animals reproducing it means they are happy and healthy.


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

FOUND HIM!! lol


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (1 Jan 2013)

Nice one how old do you reckon the babies are?Like the tank mate!Cheers mark


----------



## nayr88 (3 Jan 2013)

I'm really not sure how old the shrimplets are, no more than a week, luckily the shrimp I got where berried already so a really lengthy drip acclimatising process meant they stayed good and strong I guess.


I think I may lose my Amano shrimp and to be honest I'm a bit worried bout him poisoning the tank 
This is what I noticed a day ago  




He had a bit of a manky leg which he was really struggling with
I came home to today and he was getting abuse from the assassin snail 



I think it could be related to shedding his old skeleton shell whatever. Anyone know some ways I could avoid this in the future I use söll aqualizer cool plus at water change which is meant to help with this but not sure if it is enough  



Also what are these little egg type things I'm noticing about the tank?


----------



## jack-rythm (3 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> I think it could be related to shedding his old skeleton shell whatever. Anyone know some ways I could avoid this in the future I use söll aqualizer cool plus at water change which is meant to help with this but not sure if it is enough


 
Im not 100% on this mate but I really dont think having an assassin snail in there with your shrimp is going to help anything especially him moulting . have you tried some sort of genchem products to enhance moulting ? Again I know this product works wonders with CRS and Bees etc but not sure on Amanos, could be worth a shot. I know shrimp wont moult if their uncomfortable though.. 

Hope you sort it out bud


----------



## nayr88 (3 Jan 2013)

TBH jack I think your right.

I was worried after reading about them taking a liking to the shrimplets, however I've seem to have so many I'm pretty sure he wouldnt wipe me out.

THEN!!!!! I found my nerite dead  
I'm not sure if its a water problem or snail problem but my shrimps are clearly really happy...I did get him from a tank in P@H that had rather a few in so was skeptical if he was already too starved to save.

He had a couple of smell holes on his shell not all the way through.

Pretty upsetting.

The amano is going strong in a nursing tank that I set up and put in some plants to hopefully give him some space to shed after his attack.

Will see how he gets on


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Jan 2013)

I'm sorry your going through issues, I remember when I lost all my shrimp because I was overdosing excel and it's a horrible feeling to have. Good job on separating them. Your nerite could of been the victim of your assassin maybe.. 

Good luck on what ever u do Mate. Interesting to know how it pans out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jan 2013)

IOk so things are going good

The amano is still in care. His getting more and more active but still has an arched back  

Assassin is staying for now. I have baby  shrimp every where...so yeh his staying for now. I'm resisting putting in an amazing plakat fighter from my LFS in there so I'm telling myself that the assassin is my 'sin' that I'm allowing

Here's an updates shot with some floating leaf litter that is waiting to sink 




The moss  is looking so so nice. The tips look mega healthy and growth is good and thick







I'm so tempted to rip out the MM and replace with pogo eretcus (spelling) with a splash of that 'aromatica' plant witch I have no idea on spelling haha.


----------



## Garuf (9 Jan 2013)

L aromatica is a big plant, far too big for a nano and this scape. I'd bare with the MM for a while and keep replanting the tips to get it really dense before deciding to move on or not. Nice scape, well executed, well done.


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jan 2013)

Garuf said:


> L aromatica is a big plant, far too big for a nano and this scape. I'd bare with the MM for a while and keep replanting the tips to get it really dense before deciding to move on or not. Nice scape, well executed, well done.



Thanks Garuf always appreciate a compliment, especially from my old mate haha. 

I've never seen the plant in the flesh to be honest I was thinking  literally a couple of stems rear left with that other plant I don't the name of(pogo) taking up the rest of the space. Ill take your advice though and keep on with the MM for this scape.


I really need the rotala to start creeping forward and thickening up. It's only started to move the past week with addition of liquid carbon and Ada python git. Call me a fan boy but the r.green was looking pretty ropey with holes in the leaves until I added it.


----------



## tim (9 Jan 2013)

Looking nice in there mate plenty of saddled cherries in there too should be over run with shrimp in no time


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> Looking nice in there mate plenty of saddled cherries in there too should be over run with shrimp in no time



Thanks Tim. Does the yellowish saddle on the back of the shrimp mean there preggo?


----------



## tim (9 Jan 2013)

It's eggs they will move down once fertilised by a male looking good mate


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2013)

The tank looks like its progressing well mate. It's always nice when shrimp start reproducing it gives a nice satisfaction. Is that algae you have growing on the sides of the tank? I never clean the sides of my shrimp tank as the shrimplets love to feed from the film that grows on it.


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jan 2013)

Cheers guys 

Thanks matt yeah 'it gives me an enormous sense of well being' haha!!
The shrimp seem to be having a great time. Yeah your correct that is algae but I'm fine with it as like you said the shrimplets love it. 

I'm debating get some otto's my concern is that 
1- they are happiest in groups?? Will I have enough space for the group needed
2- how will the shrimp get on with them?


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2013)

I think that ottos are about the only fish out there which are shrimp safe. I would of thought you could have 3 or 4 without a problem but I could be mistaken. Oh thanks for that filter by the way, it came intact and works fine.


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jan 2013)

I would add a couple boiler peas to supplement there diet as I'm sure they would make easy work of the glass.

Haha oh yeh! Sorry took its time


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2013)

That's ok not your fault, bloody postal service! 
All catfish are the same and always run out of algae eventually


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

Looking great mate, really nice nano tank!
Great news about the shrimp population too, it's a good feeling.....resist the fighter, the shrimp will be no more! Better still, set up another nano for the fighter!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jan 2013)

Thanks Ady, I'm 100% not adding in the fighter  it's not a fancy one just a short finned natural looking plakat...probably quite dull to some haha.
I do have a 10L dennerle set up I could do low tech for him...I just feel that the is half size to small  this LFS doesn't shift many though and I fear he will just waste away over the next couple months.

It's a great feeling seeing all the different stages of shrimp life, I think I'm going to add the ottos I hope 3 should e a decent enough 'group' to keep them happy, I'm going to look into the best supplements for there diet but algae wafers and the odd pea would be my 1st guess.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

i only have three in my 180l and they seem happy enough,.....some people grow algae pebbles on the windowsill to sustain them in small/algae free tanks


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jan 2013)

Ahhh good thinking! Ill set up some shallow dishes and do that.

The sides are really quite thick with green algae now, the front panel is clean for my viewing pleasure haha.


----------



## Matt Warner (10 Jan 2013)

I'd leave the sides algae covered, the baby shrimp love feeding off it for some reason. I guess there are loads of micro organisms which they feed from.


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Hello ppl here's the new crew 



There's 4 in there and they seem mega happy, really coloured up today after a 4 hour drip acclimatising last night. 
Wall of green is now clear but i have peas and algae wafers at the ready  

Guys....I'm really tempted by these lamp eye fish I have seen in P@H what do you think? Will they seriously damage the shrimp population?


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Added another 6 shrimp from the pet store in lakeside.
6 for 7 quid and they are reeeeeeally red


----------



## Arana (12 Jan 2013)

Mate i went down to see Ed (Piece-of-fish) at Freshwatershrimp today to pick up some plants, if you can, go and have a look at his shrimps and setup! impressive is an understatment!! must be the best shrimp setup in the country by a mile


----------



## Lindy (12 Jan 2013)

I've just added a shoal of 21 lampeyes to my shrimp tank and have to say I love them. The shrimp aren't bothered by them at all. I would say get a decent size shoal as they are very jumpy, literaly, and will jump out an open top. When I had ten they jumped all the time but the larger number has calmed them. Great wee fish!


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Arana said:


> Mate i went down to see Ed (Piece-of-fish) at Freshwatershrimp today to pick up some plants, if you can, go and have a look at his shrimps and setup! impressive is an understatment!! must be the best shrimp setup in the country by a mile



I see his website I REALLY must make the trip there. Do you go often an where do you travel from? I wonder if we could do an LFKC ( extended to ukaps) trip there??


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've just added a shoal of 21 lampeyes to my shrimp tank and have to say I love them. The shrimp aren't bothered by them at all. I would say get a decent size shoal as they are very jumpy, literaly, and will jump out an open top. When I had ten they jumped all the time but the larger number has calmed them. Great wee fish!



Cheers for your input mate
I'm worried as the glass lid that came with the tank won't fit anymore as i have a HOB filter  
Will they 100% jump?


----------



## Lindy (12 Jan 2013)

I lost 4 of 10 in a few days. Everytime I went to the tank they went airborn, unless i went ridiculously slowly. If you could cover with something else and see if they settle over time?


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Might be an idea to do that for week or so. Tank is by my bed so I do appear from behind the covers to nose on glass a bit haha

Any other fish suggestions


----------



## Lindy (12 Jan 2013)

I'm sure that would scare the sh1t out of them! haha.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> I see his website I REALLY must make the trip there. Do you go often an where do you travel from? I wonder if we could do an LFKC ( extended to ukaps) trip there??


Ed has hosted LFKC meets in his office/store in the past, so keep an eye open for future meets.


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Ed has hosted LFKC meets in his office/store in the past, so keep an eye open for future meets.



I will do Paulo, I've been a little slack over at LFKC
Ill stick my journal over the and keep an eye on the forum.


----------



## Arana (12 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> I see his website I REALLY must make the trip there. Do you go often an where do you travel from? I wonder if we could do an LFKC ( extended to ukaps) trip there??


 
I'm in Rainham just down the road from you, and Ed is in is Walthamstow, only took me 20 mins to get here, i will give you a shout next time i go


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Arana said:


> I'm in Rainham just down the road from you, and Ed is in is Walthamstow, only took me 20 mins to get here, i will give you a shout next time i go



Yeah please do mate. How's that aquatic shop doing there? Have not visited in a while.


----------



## Arana (12 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Yeah please do mate. How's that aquatic shop doing there? Have not visited in a while.


 
what the one in Rainham? forget it mate! you are better off in WetPets


----------



## Matt Warner (12 Jan 2013)

The ottos look really nice mate. Looks like they've got to work on the tank sides already!


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Yeah they tore through is over night! Plenty in the wood and on rocks tho.


Really unhappy as I got an 18w aquanano clip on from aqua one and its so dull and quite focused on a thin strip . It's from ebay so might of been used to death so ill ask the guy I got it from.
Ill get hold of another bulb if I get a reply that it's been on 12 hours a away for 9 month haha.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

Hi mate,
The aqua nano bulbs are just dull! Had mine from new and it was poor, and not a nice colour rendition either.
I added another 11wfluval clip on to my CRShrimp tank, and in the end just removed the aquanano unit completely and just use the fluval now.
Sorry this info is too late!
Tank looks really nice tho, hair grass is filling in nicely.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

No worries mate. I sold my 11w fluval clip on to fund this light :/

I think I'm gonna dig deep an buy myself either a 400d mini or a 3x8w APS light

I'm also tempted to just buy a 1000nd tile so that I could use it over a future tank. I can just use it at a really low % on this tank 

My gf convinced me that I need to treat myself sometime this year to a 'proper' tank haha, ADA mini M or I quite like the 45 or 60 they do, with glassware and ADA lighting haha.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> No worries mate. I sold my 11w fluval clip on to fund this light :/
> 
> I think I'm gonna dig deep an buy myself either a 400d mini or a 3x8w APS light
> 
> ...




I've got a 1000ND tile and controller under my bed


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> No worries mate. I sold my 11w fluval clip on to fund this light :/
> 
> I think I'm gonna dig deep an buy myself either a 400d mini or a 3x8w APS light
> 
> ...


Where did you find your girlfriend?......


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> I've got a 1000ND tile and controller under my bed



How much buddy  haha to a loyal whitey customer !!!


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Where did you find your girlfriend?......



Haha!! She's a great girl 

I showed her the tanks on TGM and she liked the look of the ADA kits.

It came out of a chat where I said its funny how ill spend money on others without a thought, when it comes to my hobby I always buy cheap or 2nd hand haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> How much buddy  haha to a loyal whitey customer !!!



Ha, will be utilising it shortly! Only had it for about 6 months under my bed 

When i get the new cabinet together, the lighting rail will accommodate the two rather than one


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Ha, will be utilising it shortly! Only had it for about 6 months under my bed
> 
> When i get the new cabinet together, the lighting rail will accommodate the two rather than one



You got my hopes up there... YOU blahblahblahblahblahblahblah!!!!!!!  Haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jan 2013)




----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2013)

BIIIIG problems  

Came home all fish and shrimp look drunk. Drop checker is green, Ben off for an hour. 

Going to investigate and report back


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> BIIIIG problems
> Came home all fish and shrimp look drunk. Drop checker is green, Ben off for an hour.
> Going to investigate and report back


If you suspect CO2 poisoning perform a 50% water change and they will be fine, the longer you leave it the worse it will get!


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Jan 2013)

When you say they are behaving drunk, is it just the male shrimp doing this? If so then they are probably looking to mate with a female.


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2013)

It's all shrimp, also removed 2 non responsive otto... 

Everything sti has its colour. Shrimp are staying deadly still but moving if I come close with tweezers. 
Also baby shrimp are doing same. 
2 ottos left are acting drunk

By this I means swimming funky and slow.

I'm thinking I've gasses them  
Reg has been doing fine unless I knocked it and turned it up, bubble count is high but didnt look much higher when I turned it back on :/


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> If you suspect CO2 poisoning perform a 50% water change and they will be fine, the longer you leave it the worse it will get!



Have done mate so hoping they get better. I done this prior to original post but had to go straight out


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

Still sounds like CO2 to me, with the water change they should recover  keep us posted.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2013)

Cheers for you help Paulo 

Ahhh so I lost 2 shrimp and an otto..

I'm so happy I didn't loose everything. Shrimp are much more active and the remaining ottos are back in the glass.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2013)

Had also noticed a good few old shrimp skins whilst doing the w/c so atleast they moulted whilst gassed haha

What is the correct name for what they leave behind?


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2013)

I can't help but post pics!! 
Here's a new shot before I trim the MM tomorrow. It grows so so quick. 

Added a mega cheap Anubias I got from the LFS was £3.75 so had to have it, not sure it fits in tbh so will see how it goes. 






A little shot to see how things are growing at the back 





Really happy with how it's going.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (15 Jan 2013)

Looks very healthy glad to see you got over the drama the other day.Cheers mark


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Yep, looking great, gotta love a bit of Anubias in a scape!


----------



## Matt Warner (15 Jan 2013)

Looking good mate. I bet the shrimp are loving it in there. Any new shrimplets?


----------



## flygja (16 Jan 2013)

Coming along nicely, great job!


----------



## Arana (16 Jan 2013)

looking really nice now mate, great job


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jan 2013)

@MARKCOUSINS - thanks mate, so am I...it was such a shock I nearly tripped over walking away from the tank going to get the w/c bits haha

@ADY34 - Anubias is such a cracking plant, it has that matured look already and an 'fill' some spaces that otherwise may look a little awkward. It's a little to big and I would rather some petite but for now it's good and it'll go into my next low tech Betta tank at the very least.

@Matty1983 - cheers Matt, the shrimps seem to be having a great time, there's so many spaces to hide away and with no fish other than ottos they must feel pretty confident. Havnt seen any new shrimplets other than the batch that are putting on some size now. A few berried shrimp so will see next month.

@Flygja - thank you  

@Arana - cheers mate. Always appreciated, hope your well


----------



## Mr P (18 Jan 2013)

great tank. I would like a shrimp tank but im not sure the misses does.what shrimps do you have?
 all the best roy.


----------



## nayr88 (18 Jan 2013)

Mr P said:


> great tank. I would like a shrimp tank but im not sure the misses does.what shrimps do you have?
> all the best roy.


 
Hello mate. Yeah it's a cracking little tank and easy to keep up with. There just cherries, nice and hardy 


Had a trim tonight so there's a bit off MM going and also if anyone fancies trying an Indian alone leaf ill chuck one in with it 










That little fluval diffuser is working really well mega happy with it


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (18 Jan 2013)

The little fluval diffuser looks like it is giving mega dispersion,like it!cheers mark


----------



## nayr88 (19 Jan 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> The little fluval diffuser looks like it is giving mega dispersion,like it!cheers mark




It's a really good little diffuser best I've had.

Anyone got any suggestions for a plant to replace the moss stones under the Anubias? I was thinking of crypt parva or p.helferi. Open to suggestions.




No one fancy the MM ??


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> crypt parva


I would go for that  p.helferi is not a very appealing plant!


----------



## nayr88 (19 Jan 2013)

Cheers Paulo, I've never tried C.parva but it looks nice from other journals I've seen. I have a bit of a soft spot for helferi but I can see why your not a fan haha.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I would go for that  p.helferi is not a very appealing plant!


Hey! I love that plant!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Hey! I love that plant!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



To be fair I do quite like it, but it's a marmite plant IMO


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> To be fair I do quite like it, but it's a marmite plant IMO


Staurogyne is a much nicer alternative


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

That is another option. I like the sounds of that over the parva actually.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2013)

I reeeeeeeeeeeaally want a goby!!
Why aren't they so popular? I've seen a nice one called a 'cobalt blue' I think it was. Are they shrimp safe??

This is the one I like


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Jan 2013)

Thats really nice. I don't know much about them though!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

Yeh they look really nice, just wanna see if there fine and why they aren't so popular.

Fed the shrimp with this from PFK and they love it!!


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Yeh they look really nice, just wanna see if there fine and why they aren't so popular.
> 
> Fed the shrimp with this from PFK and they love it!!


I'd like to know if its ok to feed them this, I was going to throw it in the bin, but will hang fire for now.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2013)

my barbs loved it, I put it in for the rainbow/ruby shark as im yet to see him eat since i got him (thought he was dead until last night lol) He didnt come out to dine.
Could be a good alternative to fresh veggies..?


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

It breaks down really quick and its says its soft so I guess it's nice an easy to eat .


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2013)

Just received my custom EI order from Aquarium plant food UK it has the macro and micro nutrients as well as a little iron.
Delivered dry with dosing bottle or £6-7 I think it was. I ordered early Monday a got it today!! 
Nice simple ad easy EI 

Wonder if ill see much change from TPN+ to full EI...any opinions? 

Also found out that the neon goby won't e interested in my shrimp and should be ok in my tank on his own  now to find one haha!!


----------



## nayr88 (2 Feb 2013)

Little update for you punks

Tank is going well dosing full EI now
Few saddles shrimp about still not noticed any full berried bishes about but will keep an eye out. 
The moss is looking so freaking good!! 


Can someone tell me why I 'don't have permission to view this page or perform that action'


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (8 Feb 2013)

What amounts of EI are you dosing and what amounts of what have you used in your macro mix mate?Cheers mark


----------



## nayr88 (10 Feb 2013)

Hello mate
I'm using a mix from aquarium plant food, it's an all in one that I asked to have iron added to. It was really cheap and arrived mega quick.
Everything looks tons better, better colour and growth in the few weeks I've used it


----------



## nayr88 (23 Feb 2013)

I'VE GONE PLANT MENTAL!!




A little update- few different plant species added...not sure if its a good move though haha.

I'm tempted to re scape in the next few weeks and actually stick to a strict plant choice with a maximum of 3 plant species .


----------



## nayr88 (26 Feb 2013)

Oh maaaa gaaaadddd


----------



## nayr88 (27 Feb 2013)

HOW FUMIN NICE IS THIS PLANT!!!
Picked it 2 lots on meshes today from ADC london. Such a great place and Greg	   was there for a good chat. Wish I lived closer, I'd volunteer in that place!

Really debating setting up another tank after being in there and feeling inspired.

Here's what I'm enjoying the site of ATM


----------



## nayr88 (27 Feb 2013)

I think I need to move the Anubias and needle fern on.

I love both but I don't think thy suit well.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

The view from my bed 
Lights go out at 10pm so I get a little viewing time haha


----------



## dw1305 (28 Feb 2013)

Hi all,


nayr88 said:


> I'VE GONE PLANT MENTAL!!


No more is more, and it is just looking so good, in fact you can still get more plants in it.


nayr88 said:


> I think I need to move the Anubias and needle fern on.


No don't do it, let em grow, express your jungle side.

cheers Darrel


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

Haha!
'Express your jungle side' 
Might have to quote you on that for my sig 

I do like the jungle look, I've just been here before where my 'scape' turns into a collection of my favourite plants! Not a bad thing but I wanted to attempt the reall deal NA look......ahhh what evs I guess ill just have to set up another or re scape in a month or so. 

Cheers


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Feb 2013)

It looks better like that lol. Love the madness

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

Cheers Jack..the shrimps seem to love it. Loads of cover and places to hide away. Ill keep the tank going and slowly collet bits for a mini m I thinks
No solar mini how ever!! Haha


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Feb 2013)

Looking good your plants are looking great. How many shrimp do you think you have in there now?


----------



## nayr88 (2 Mar 2013)

Matty1983 said:


> Looking good your plants are looking great. How many shrimp do you think you have in there now?



Cheers Matty
No idea on the shrimp numbers, I do have a good few in there just there's so many hiding places around and under the redmoor. I do see all stages in there though.

A prego I spotted yesterday 



Also wondered what this stripe means...any ideas?


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

The hairgrass is coming out!
Going to give HC a try. It's been in the pot for a couple days and is pearling a little so hopefully ill have success with it


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

Not sure why my pics come out sideways :/


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2013)

tanks looking good mate you'll need a bigger tank soon just to let the plants grow in  good to see the cherries still breeding


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

Already ahead of you mate haha
In going to keep this tank going for a little longer and start getting bits for an ADA tank 
I'd like a 40-45cm cube and a 1000d tile. Will see how it pans out.

Anyway not sure what I have planned for this yet, just had to start something fresh after visiting ADC again


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2013)

nice mate adc  has that effect lol that wood looks the biz mate sort of dragonstone texture about it is it just driftwood ? this gonna be another shrimp tank ?


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

Yeh it is quite dragon stone looking. Ill be messing around with It a bit more as its early days and I'm not sure how in going to approach this one. 
I was thinking Glosso carpet, mini moss around base of wood climbing up and then a very fine stem in between at the back...
Yes shrimp again I'm not sure if just cherries. It's only 10l so may be too small.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

Any one attempted re planting a carpet in an occupied tank?
I was going to turn filters off
Take out half of the water
Slowly take up carpet then put new water in. Wait a couple days and do again but this time do the planting? 
Was taking this will give the soil a chance to settle againa be be more compact for when I put HC in.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (3 Mar 2013)

I did this the other month mate in my 450L tank.First lifted and removed the HC carpet,then did my WC during which i cleaned the substrate a bit with a gravel cleaner to remove any roots and other rubbish.Then finished WC and sorted out the HC i had removed then started the 10 hour replant!!Cheers mark


----------



## nayr88 (3 Mar 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> I did this the other month mate in my 450L tank.First lifted and removed the HC carpet,then did my WC during which i cleaned the substrate a bit with a gravel cleaner to remove any roots and other rubbish.Then finished WC and sorted out the HC i had removed then started the 10 hour replant!!Cheers mark




OHMAGAD!
Good thing I only have two pots to plant and ill most likely have a fair bit left over.
Why did you replant? Too thick?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (3 Mar 2013)

Yes mate it was a bit thick,overgrowing,lifting a bit where some hairgrass had grown in it.It was a hell of a job but one good thing was a managed to remove the pieces of potting wool that i planted it with 1st time replanted in small bunches of stem cuttings and it looks much better now.First when i replanted it looked really bad no real colour and was not growing after a couple of weeks it took off thank god!It was a hell of replant though slept like a baby after!You should have no trouble in your tank with your amount mate and probably have plenty to spare so pick the best bits.Cheers mark


----------



## nayr88 (13 Apr 2013)

Riiiiiiiight
Been away from the tank for a while and just doing ways changes and dosing.
I don't ever see it with the light on and this is where we are at to date 








BUT WHAT THE FECK IS THIS!



It looked dead so I went to tweezer it out and it tried to run....I chopped its back end of and ended up pulling it out. 




I'm guessing its dragon fly yeh :/


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2013)

Just had a look around on the net and it's 100% a dragonfly larvae 
What next? Strip down and bin all plants?
Could I save by doing some kind of dip? Removing all fish and gassing the tank?


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2013)

This is exactly what it looked like.
Image taken from google



Damselfly nymph


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2013)

Ugh.  Try and make sure you have no more of those.  They'll eat everything


----------



## nayr88 (15 Apr 2013)

Havnt seen another since. Will keep an eye out.

I was looking to re start another scape anyway but obviously would of preferred to do when I was ready.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Apr 2013)

Still not doin any other. There are a few ottos and shrimps also some tiny little fish in there. Could they i eaten then larvae before they gained any size?


----------



## nayr88 (20 Aug 2013)

Things are growing!!
To busy to do any pruning and the apistogramma pandorini I have seem too love it. Live fed daphnia that they can hunt for ages for, there colouring is amazing. Shrimps are breeding and colour is amazing though the apisto's keep them in check.

No fert dosing
Very lite co2
Lots of natural light as its near my window

Want to redo it sometime


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2013)

Just a little bit of growth since your last update  like the emersed growth mate all looks healthy.


----------

